# Book Cliffs Archery Tag and more @ NWTF Hunting Heritage Banquet



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

The Annual Summit Chapter NWTF Hunting Heritage Banquet is coming up soon.

April 7th @ 5:30 pm
Soldier Hollow Grill - Midway

A book cliffs archery tag will be auctioned off along with a Kansas turkey hunt, an Ohio Whitetail deer hunt and many other hunting tags, hunting trips, guns and much more. 

If your interested in attending or have questions, 

please contact Chris 435-731-0107


----------

